# My 2000 Silverado horn sucks!!!!



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I was blowing my horn yesterday at some moronic driver on the road and he laughed at me. Here I got this nice big 2500 4x4 and a horn that sounds like a saturn or a mini. I dont even touch the horn due to it embrarasses me. I think I will rip it out and shoot it Any one have a womanly horn on their truck and know of a good upgrade and how much of a pain it is to put one in? Im thinkin about a real Dixie horn


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

A horn out of any late 80,s to mid 90,s buick sounds like a frieght train  Or you could go air horn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I was thinking maybe a train horn


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Dude, I am laughing so hard, i got tears in my eyes. I am so putting in a train horn


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Funny you posted that...i just ordered one today


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

EBAY has them for 249.00 my buddy put it on his jeep last weekend.I am getting one for christmas I hope.

P.S did you see the video were the cop pulls the guys over because his taillight is out and the cop goes up front to check his headlights and the passenger blows the freaking train horn when the cop is in front of the car?I about crapped myself laughing.
RCGM
Brad


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*yea lol*



Rcgm;339947 said:


> EBAY has them for 249.00 my buddy put it on his jeep last weekend.I am getting one for christmas I hope.
> 
> P.S did you see the video were the cop pulls the guys over because his taillight is out and the cop goes up front to check his headlights and the passenger blows the freaking train horn when the cop is in front of the car?I about crapped myself laughing.
> RCGM
> Brad


lol ive seen it, its too bad that they dont show the cops reaction and what he gives them for a ticket


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

my first truck was a 2000 chevy just like yours i was scared to honk the horn i thought everyone would laugh at me


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I dont even hit the key fob twice to activate the alarm just cause that horn blows.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

two words...

WHISTLE TIP

do a search on youtube


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Yup, Ive seen the whistle tip video . Bub rub and his sister are candidates for the 
duma$$ award. lol


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

thermos;339920 said:


> Dude, I am laughing so hard, i got tears in my eyes. I am so putting in a train horn


Next on my list for what i need are *TRAIN HORNS!*


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone know of a good, rather inexpendive, deep sounding air horn (not roof mounted)?


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i know jc whitney sells tons of horns like this


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im putting truck air horns with a compressor on it


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

anyone looking for train horns,ill sell my set, tank/comp/horns. pm if intrested


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a '03 2500hd I bought used. I thought maybe something is wrong with my horn too. Most Domestic cars I've owned had a pair of horns. It sounds as if there is only 1. So I gather maybe my horn is working normal from reading this post.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I installed dual 18" chrome trumpets behind the grill that run off an on board compressor. The whole kit was about $150 on EBAY. If you're looking to go a little less expensive then look at the bad boy made by Wolo. It looks like a stock horn but it's loud as hell.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I have the siren/airhorn straight out of a cop car in my truck. The airhorn sounds like a firetruck and when you lay on the horn it realy gets your point across! Every truck I ever have will have this setup lol.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Put in Caddy horns


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

same issue with my truck. im thinkin about gettin air horns once i get some on-board air hooked up.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

The other video is no longer available !!!!!!


----------



## chevskeezy85 (Nov 24, 2009)

couple years ago, a couple of buddies and i were waiting to turn onto the highway there were three trucks, i was in the back one of em in front of me was parked across the tracks. you could see down the tracks both ways a couple miles so he wasnt really worried about anything, i thought id teach him a lesson and layed on my train horn for a few seconds. He about wrecked his truck trying to get off the tracks before he realized it was me. Lets just say he dont park on tracks anymore. lol


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

Get a set like in my avatar. I have on my Dodge 2500. I collect and restore them. People will get out of your way.


----------



## miker2471 (Feb 25, 2010)

JCI Trans;1009422 said:


> I installed dual 18" chrome trumpets behind the grill that run off an on board compressor. The whole kit was about $150 on EBAY. If you're looking to go a little less expensive then look at the bad boy made by Wolo. It looks like a stock horn but it's loud as hell.


I had one and it sucks, it runs out of air way too fast and doesn't work for a while


----------

